# Blackpowder Measures WARNING



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jmoser said:


> Read Encore's original post - he stated that he weighed 130 gr of FFg Black Powder and checked it vs. his volumetric powder measure. That is precisely the correct procedure for calibrating a *Black Powder* powder measure. Black powder measures are supposed to throw volumetric charges that weigh the same in grains. Grains are a unit of weight - not volume. Assuming his scale is accurate he may well have been 'done with it' after he loaded a grossly over-max charge using the volumetric measure and it blew up in his face.
> 
> Calibrate EVERYTHING when loading - I don't care if it is centerfire or flintlock.
> 
> ...


BR549.....
Not trying to be on a high horse here. I again, quoted jmoser for your reading pleasure. It appears that one of us is just not getting something figured out right. I'll assume its me, so here's what I'm going to do...... I'm going to *"check the adjustable volume measure using volume". *AS YOU ARE SUGGESTING.
Now, would you be so kind as to tell me where I can find volume and how do I check it with my adjustable measure?
If you're suggesting that I purchase another volume measure to check the one that I just purchased, which one will then be correct?


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> BR549.....
> Not trying to be on a high horse here. I again, quoted jmoser for your reading pleasure. It appears that one of us is just not getting something figured out right. I'll assume its me, so here's what I'm going to do...... I'm going to *"check the adjustable volume measure using volume". *AS YOU ARE SUGGESTING.
> Now, would you be so kind as to tell me where I can find volume and how do I check it with my adjustable measure?
> If you're suggesting that I purchase another volume measure to check the one that I just purchased, which one will then be correct?


Read my first post again.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

BR549 said:


> If your going to check the *volume* of an adjustable powder measure, _the only reliable way to verify it is to use another measuring device with a known value as measured in *volume*_. I like the "keep it simple stupid" concept on such things. It's easier to compare apples to apples, than to oranges. Volume is volume, so why complicate matters with a weight scale? _Take a fixed volume powder measure, dump the contents into the adjustable, and see what you get._
> From Hogdon's site:
> http://http://www.hodgdon.com/data/muzzleloading/using.php


I'm under the assumption that the print in your post that is enlarged/italic is what you're refering to. If.. this is the case, then how was the "known value" of "another measuring device" determined? Someone HAD to have weighed a charge of FFg and created the volume device. For example only, just use 100grs. of FFg. The volume device, when full to the top, holds 100grs. of FFg. Therefore every time you fill the device to the top, you have an *approximate weight of 100grs*. of FFg *by volume* and it is not necessary to weigh each charge. This is how a volume device is calibrated.
Now, back to my original concern. My volume measuring device instructions state that when its fully closed, it holds a volume *equal to* 80grs. of FFg and that each "click" represents 10grs. increatements. So to verify that the device was properly calibrated, I weighed a charge of FFg and poured it into the volume measure. The volume measuring device is 30grs. off, which when filled at the fully closed position, the powder volume weight was 110grs. The the 10gr. incretements were right. Therefore at the last "click" which the manufacturer stated thats volume was equal to 150grs. of FFg, actually weighed 180grs. Again 30grs. off.
I checked my scale with another scale and there was a 2/10gr. difference.
I'm not to certain why you appear to be pounding on the post, as its been explained pretty good and it appears that the others now understand, after some of the questions that they had were answered.
If you're shooting a muzzleloader, good luck and be safe.


----------

